# Picky Red (rainbow) Wolffish



## Spilo26 (Apr 27, 2005)

As the topic says I have a wolffish that refuse to accept any food. I've tried peeled shrimp, tilapia filets, and even threw in a feeder goldfish. He doesn't seem interested in anything. I've only had him for a couple days and figure he may be adjusting to the tank still, but he doesn't even show interest.


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

I'd just give it some more time. Did you get it from Aquascape per chance?


----------



## Spilo26 (Apr 27, 2005)

Yepper. And some caribe. They all look pretty healthy other than the wolffish missing some of his tail when I got them. Just nips tho, no biggie. Why do you ask?


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

I saw you posted in one of the threads about caribe in the Aquascape section. I'm still waiting on mine. They said they came in really small. So they're waiting before they send mine out. Do you have any pics of the caribe and the wolfish?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have the same type of wolf fish as you, their eatting habbits are very similar to a piranhas. All you need to do is cut the peice of shrimp or what ever your feeding it into medium bit size peices and turn off your aquarium lights. Turning off the lights make the wolf fish more comfortable as these guys come from low light enviornments because of the overgrowth of plants. Give it some time and he will eventually eat the food, once he aquires the taste for it he'll go for it when hes hungry again lights on or off. Heres a pic of mine in his old tank.


----------



## Spilo26 (Apr 27, 2005)

No sorry I don't. They were right tho they are pretty small. Some are under an inch. They're mean as heck and already eating frozen shrimp and tilapia tho. Didn't you get some baby Caribe Sylar_92? Someone just posted some baby caribe in the pic section. The ones I got are identical to those.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Spilo26 said:


> No sorry I don't. They were right tho they are pretty small. Some are under an inch. They're mean as heck and already eating frozen shrimp and tilapia tho. Didn't you get some baby Caribe Sylar_92? Someone just posted some baby caribe in the pic section. The ones I got are identical to those.


Yeah I did, Frank used them on OPEFE as well if you want to see them there. Im starting to see the humeral spot on my cariba, are you? I got a weird coloured cariba in my batch, but its turning out really nice now thats its colour is coming in. Its starting to develope a purple shine to its scales, here have a look.


----------



## Spilo26 (Apr 27, 2005)

No mine aren't even close to starting to show it yet. They're a lot more active than red bellies I've had in the past.


----------



## Spilo26 (Apr 27, 2005)

Well my wolf fish took a small nibble at some shrimp today. Maybe things will be looking up.


----------

